# Stop sand blowing around



## Andrew Butler (29 Jul 2019)

Stop sand blowing around - I guess it's linked quite closely to this thread but in a slightly different way...........
How do people with aquascapes that have a mere covering of sand over the bottom of their aquariums stop it all from blowing everywhere?


----------



## Pearpearl (30 Jul 2019)

Welp it's about the grade and density of the sand. I'm not an expert as you can tell from my own thread but finer grains/grades are more susceptible to being blown around.

It can be a bit of a conundrum especially if your new to sand but the folks here will help you through it. Also, aim your outflow and power heads towards the surface can help.


----------



## Andrew Butler (31 Jul 2019)

Pearpearl said:


> aim your outflow and power heads towards the surface


would this not be a negative so far as CO2 goes?

If you look at some of the big aquascapers they have aquariums the slightest covering of sand; almost enough to just cover the glass and my question really is how do they keep that going on a long term basis.


----------



## Edvet (31 Jul 2019)

You need a large volume of flow, not a high speed. Hence the effectiveness of a spray bar.
Also don''t forget pictures in fora/magazines are a ''fleeting moment in time", these are often extensively prepared beforehand.


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2019)

Edvet said:


> You need a large volume of flow, not a high speed. Hence the effectiveness of a spray bar.


I completely understand about the spraybar/concentration of flow but not only curious but also wondering about eliminating a spraybar next time around.
Do these people with immaculate aquascapes really just sprinkle that tiny bit of sand around for a photo? - if that is the case then that leaves me wondering how the retailers with such displays have this look running on a more permanent basis.


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2019)

George Farmer has video of his Aquascaper 1200 over the course of more than a year, I’ve not noticed any flying sand 

I’m sure Riverwood Aquatics have some updated video from this Aquascaper 900 (seems to have a fair bit of sand area)


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2019)

I'll have a look, I see no inlet/outlet so far and I was thinking sand even thinner and over a larger area. Will find a way to post a link without contravening copyright etc.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Aug 2019)

All sand and gravel will generally move over a few weeks. If its flying round the tank then the flow is too high for your type of sand.. either get a courser sand or reduce flow.  If you just get a little thinning then just level it out at water change.

In regards to photos... generally images are taken after a water changes so sand is levelled/vacuumed during water change. Also it shouldn't move over 7 days if it does then as above.. flow/sand size.
But no, it's not unheard of tanks to have no sand day to day and then added for competitions and images.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> All sand and gravel will generally move over a few weeks. If its flying round the tank then the flow is too high for your type of sand.. either get a courser sand or reduce flow.  If you just get a little thinning then just level it out at water change.
> 
> In regards to photos... generally images are taken after a water changes so sand is levelled/vacuumed during water change. Also it shouldn't move over 7 days if it does then as above.. flow/sand size.
> But no, it's not unheard of tanks to have no sand day to day and then added for competitions and images.
> ...


Thanks for your input Iain
I've found one video of a setup I'm referring to with a big open space and open every day for public viewing at ADA Polska. Theres many different photos I've found of it but seem to show a thin sandy layer over the majority.


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2019)

I’ve been missing that video!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Aug 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Thanks for your input Iain
> I've found one video of a setup I'm referring to with a big open space and open every day for public viewing at ADA Polska. Theres many different photos I've found of it but seem to show a thin sandy layer over the majority.


Yeah, big deep tanks shouldn't have much sand movement as the flow is pretty spread out in a 55/65cm tall tank.  Bit of a different story in a 60P with fine sand.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Yeah, big deep tanks shouldn't have much sand movement as the flow is pretty spread out in a 55/65cm tall tank. Bit of a different story in a 60P with fine sand


Ah! - I see, an Aquascaper 900 at 45cm high is probably verging on the shallow for this to work then.


----------



## alto (2 Aug 2019)

I think filter return will be the determining factor, I’ve had sand slowly shifting in my 60cm x 45cm x 53cm (high) but there were no sand particles actually suspended in the water column 
(I adjusted the filter return angle slightly - this was an Eheim spray bar) 

I suspect that choosing a suitable glass outflow (the rounded shapes) will help prevent blowing sand
Some sands are denser or pack more tightly than others (despite looking very similar) so testing small amounts may be useful

Lately I’ve purchased ADA La Plata sand as the only other similar coloured sands were either marine (Carib Sea and increased pH) or an odd glittery super white (with or without grey tones, depending on particular bag) - the ADA does cloud water initially unless you rinse to remove those superfines but then settles quickly even after stirring 
Their DOOA river sand is much coarser (but again has superfines that need to be rinsed away) and the bag I purchased has a distinct golden hue under water

I’d picked up the DOOA sand intending to mix with the La Plata but haven’t done anything in that regard


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> I suspect that choosing a suitable glass outflow (the rounded shapes) will help prevent blowing sand


I'm not a lover of glassware. I do like spraybars but I've become a bit 'snobish' wanting everything to match or look more uniform which isn't made easy with spraybars and an opaque background.

I had half asked the original question out of curiosity after previous experience but at the same time was considering it as an option.


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Aug 2019)

If you have an offcut of that opaque background, you could cover the spraybar with it to make it less obtrusive.


----------

